# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Forum για τους 5GHz www.5ghz.gr - www.5ghz.awmn

## Cha0s

Λειτουργεί φόρουμ αποκλειστικά για τους 5 γίγα στην διέυθυνση 
http://www.5ghz.gr (Internet)
http://www.5ghz.awmn (Wireless) 


Οι κατηγορίες είναι χοντρικά οι ίδιες με του παρόντος φόρουμ απλά επικεντρώνονται στους 5γίγα.

Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να ασχοληθούν με το Project (Moderation, tutorials κλπ) ας γίνουν registered και ας μου στείλουν ένα pm (από το wireless forum).

Περιμένω feedback και προτάσεις.  :: 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## alasondro

Μπράβο άριστη κίνηση!!
Να μάθουμε και εμείς που δεν ανήκουμε στον σύλλογο κάποια 
πράγματα γύρω από το θέμα...  ::

----------


## nvak

> Το φόρουμ δεν βγαίνει Internet προς το παρόν οπότε μπορεί να συζητηθεί ελέυθερα οποιοδήποτε θέμα για τους 5 γίγα χωρίς...ταμπού


Νομίζεις  ::  
http://www.drinet.net/anonymous/nph-pro ... /~fiveghz/

----------


## schatzin

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Το φόρουμ δεν βγαίνει Internet προς το παρόν οπότε μπορεί να συζητηθεί ελέυθερα οποιοδήποτε θέμα για τους 5 γίγα χωρίς...ταμπού  
> 
> 
> Νομίζεις  
> http://www.drinet.net/anonymous/nph-pro ... /~fiveghz/


Σωστό... 
Κι εγώ έτσι μπήκα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

χεχεχε

Νίκο μόλις ετοιμαστεί το domain από τους admins επόμενο βήμα είναι η πρόσβαση μέσω internet αλλά αρκετά περιορισμένα.

Δηλαδή read/write rights μόνο σε Logged in χρήστες και αφαιρεμένη η δυνατότητα εγγραφής. (όταν η πρόσβαση γίνεται από το Internet)

Επίσης θα μπούνε περιορισμοί στο registration όπως αυτοί του DC Hub registration ώστε να επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε πραγματικά συνδεδεμένους χρήστες στο AWMN.


Έτσι ότι λέμε θα περιοριστεί όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο μεταξύ μας.

----------


## DVD_GR

φυλαξε μια θεση και για μενα...  ::

----------


## nvak

Τώρα για να πώ την αλήθεια, για όσους είναι έξω, η κίνηση στην κρυφή ενότητα των 5 είναι ελάχιστη ώς μηδανική. Παλιά ήταν το mikrotik, οι cm9 κάρτες και η νομιμοποίηση. Τώρα όλα είναι στο ελεύθερο forum και δεν γράφει εκεί κανείς  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Τώρα για να πώ την αλήθεια, για όσους είναι έξω, η κίνηση στην κρυφή ενότητα των 5 είναι ελάχιστη ώς μηδανική. Παλιά ήταν το mikrotik, οι cm9 κάρτες και η νομιμοποίηση. Τώρα όλα είναι στο ελεύθερο forum και δεν γράφει εκεί κανείς


Τα κόμπλεξ περί κρυφών ενοτήτων και του να μην βγει κάτι παραέξω δεν τα δημιούργησα εγώ.

Το ανεβάζω και στο internet το φόρουμ και ας γραφτεί ότι θέλει εκεί μέσα.
Αναλαμβάνω το βάρος των πράξεων μου.
Εξάλλου ξαφνικά τους έχει πιάσει ο φόβος ότι όλοι ασχολούνται μαζί τους και το παραμικρό που θα γράψουν θα είναι η αιτία να έρθει η ΕΕΤΤ κάτω από το σπίτι τους.
Άλλη όρεξη δεν είχε η ΕΕΤΤ να ασχοληθεί με μένα ή με σένα  ::  


Το αν θα έχει κίνηση ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ είναι στο χέρι αυτών που ασχολούνται, να αποφασίσουν να ασχοληθούν με τίποτα πρακτικό και να αφήσουν το ΠΑΣΟΚ style μπλα μπλα.

----------


## JS

> Εξάλλου ξαφνικά τους έχει πιάσει ο φόβος ότι όλοι ασχολούνται μαζί τους και το παραμικρό που θα γράψουν θα είναι η αιτία να έρθει η ΕΕΤΤ κάτω από το σπίτι τους.


Όχι η ΕΕΤΤ, ο Mauve. Έχεις χάσει επεισόδια ;

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα τι κάνει ο Mavue.
Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι ότι έχω ζητήσει ένα domain εδώ και πόσες μέρες (2 λεπτά δουλειά είναι) και ακόμα δεν έχω λάβει απάντηση.

Εγώ το χόμπυ μου κάνω και θεώρησα καλό να έχουμε ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ.

Τώρα αν ο Mauve πάει την ΕΕΤΤ και πει ότι εγώ έχω φόρουμ για τους 5GHz. θα το ευχαριστηθώ πολύ  ::  

Φαντάζομαι το γέλιο που θα ρίξει η ΕΕΤΤ  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiGi
> 
> ...



εχεις ωραια υπογραφη, θα στην αντιγραψω για λιγες μερες με ενα μικρο edit.
θα μου κανεις μυνηση ?

----------


## Achille

> να δούμε τι ακριβώς γίνεται.


Μέχρι να καταλάβεις εσύ τι γίνεται, δεν θα υπάρχει δίκτυο  :: 

Διάβασε το http://news.awmn.org/ αν δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα τι γίνεται, έχει πολλά άρθρα σχετικά με το θέμα.

----------


## blizardbill

> Μέχρι να καταλάβεις εσύ τι γίνεται, δεν θα υπάρχει δίκτυο 
> 
> Διάβασε το http://news.awmn.org/ αν δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα τι γίνεται, έχει πολλά άρθρα σχετικά με το θέμα.


Το διαβάζω , αλλά επειδή πολλά θέματα δεν έχουν ενημέρωση, αλλά μονόπλευρη κριτική (το δέχεσαι αυτό υποθέτω) , δεν είναι αρκετό .

Χρειάζεται αυτοσυγκράτηση από όλους, χρόνος, και οι υπερβολές δεν βοηθάνε.

----------


## Achille

> Το διαβάζω , αλλά επειδή πολλά θέματα δεν έχουν ενημέρωση, αλλά μονόπλευρη κριτική (το δέχεσαι αυτό υποθέτω) , δεν είναι αρκετό .


Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται, μαθαίνουν και από άλλες πηγές. Όσοι δεν θέλουν να ακούσουν, δεν θα μάθουν ποτέ (και θα ζητούν συνεχώς περισσότερο χρόνο).

----------


## blizardbill

> Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται, μαθαίνουν και από άλλες πηγές. Όσοι δεν θέλουν να ακούσουν, δεν θα μάθουν ποτέ (και θα ζητούν συνεχώς περισσότερο χρόνο).


Δεν είναι τόσο κακό αυτό... ενώ εσύ θες να αρχίσουμε κανονικό πόλεμο εναντίων της "τρομοκρατίας" του Mauve , άμεσα, με κάθε τρόπο και μέσο !!!
Μέγα λάθος, ακόμα και αν πραγματικά κινδυνεύουμε όλοι από αυτή.

Έχεις δικαίωμα στην κριτική και στον λόγο, αλλά χρειάζεται χρόνος, σοβαρότητα, να τα δούμε ήρεμα , να εξαντλήσουμε όλες τις πιθανότιτες , και μετά να πάρουμε αποφάσεις.
Αυτά που κάνετε με τις κουκούλες, τις βρισιές , τις υπερβολές κλπ , δεν βοηθάνε, και ΔΕΝ θα έπρεπε να γίνονταν.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Διάβασε το http://news.awmn.org/ αν δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα τι γίνεται, έχει πολλά άρθρα σχετικά με το θέμα.


και για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν: όταν ο Papashark δεν μπορεί να χώσει στο forum το κάνει μέσω του news.awmn.org στο οποίο δεν είμαστε οι υπόλοιποι εγγεγραμμένοι, όταν εγγραφούμε (για να απαντήσουμε - συμπληρώσουμε) τότε το news.awmn.org θα είναι κορυφαίο αφού θα έχει μαζέψει πολύ κόσμο.

κλαπ κλαπ κλαπ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Achille

> και για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν: όταν ο Papashark δεν μπορεί να χώσει στο forum το κάνει μέσω του news.awmn.org στο οποίο δεν είμαστε οι υπόλοιποι εγγεγραμμένοι, όταν εγγραφούμε (για να απαντήσουμε - συμπληρώσουμε) τότε το news.awmn.org θα είναι κορυφαίο αφού θα έχει μαζέψει πολύ κόσμο.
> 
> κλαπ κλαπ κλαπ


Βάλε όπου news.awmn.org το σύλλογο του AWMNN, για να δεις πως αντιστρέφεται η ιδέα σου σε δευτερόλεπτα.

Χειροκρότησε τώρα πάλι τον εαυτό σου για το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλες, το οποίο μπορεί να εφαρμόσει ο καθένας για όποιον άλλο θέλει, χωρίς διαφορά.

----------


## blizardbill

> Βάλε όπου news.awmn.org το σύλλογο του AWMNN, για να δεις πως αντιστρέφεται η ιδέα σου σε δευτερόλεπτα.


Tι λες τώρα ? ο σύλλογος είναι ελεύθερος για όλους, και οι αποφάσεις πρέπει να παίρνονται από όλους , ενώ το site είναι δικό σας και κάνετε ότι θέλετε !!!!
Μην τρελαθούμε και τελείως δηλαδή.... τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει το ένα με το άλλο ?

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
> Βάλε όπου news.awmn.org το σύλλογο του AWMNN, για να δεις πως αντιστρέφεται η ιδέα σου σε δευτερόλεπτα.
> 
> 
> Tι λες τώρα ? ο σύλλογος είναι ελεύθερος για όλους, και οι αποφάσεις πρέπει να παίρνονται από όλους , ενώ το site είναι δικό σας και κάνετε ότι θέλετε !!!!
> Μην τρελαθούμε και τελείως δηλαδή.... τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει το ένα με το άλλο ?


Αυτό που έγραψες...μην το ξεχάσεις....θα στο κάνω αρκετές φορές copy-paste, σαν απάντηση σε ποστ που θα κάνεις...

----------


## sotiris

> "νταβατζήδες"... Σας θυμίζει κάτι;
> 
> 'Οσοι έχουν πρόσβαση στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου, ας (ξανα)διαβάσουν το topic http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11643
> κι ας θυμηθούν τί θέση είχαν πάρει κάποτε. Αυτό απαντάει και στην ερώτηση του sotiris.


δεν έχει σχέση το ένα με το άλλο.

το ένα είναι μια λέξη που μάλιστα είπε και ο ίδιος ο Πρωθυπουργός μέσα στην Βουλή, και η δικιά μου συμμετοχή σε εκείνο το τόπικ ήταν να το θυμίσω στον mauve , και να τον παροτρύνω να δει την ερμηνεία της λέξης στο Λεξικό.

το άλλο, είναι ένα ζήτημα που οδηγεί με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στην διάσπαση, που μάλιστα σε κάποιο πολύ περιεκτικό ποστ του nvak προς τον mauve, είχε πει οτι παίζει μια παρτίδα σκάκι με τον παραπάνω στόχο (σε ελεύθερη απόδοση).

----------


## blizardbill

> Αυτό που έγραψες...μην το ξεχάσεις....θα στο κάνω αρκετές φορές copy-paste, σαν απάντηση σε ποστ που θα κάνεις...


Μήπως δεν κατάλαβες καλά τι ήθελα να πω, ή δεν εκφράστηκα καλά ? γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάτι για να μου κοπανάς .

Το awmn.org δεν διαφέρει μόνο λόγω κόσμου, αλλά κυρίως στο ότι είναι κλειστό, και κάνει κουμάντο ο ιδιοκτήτης .
Οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να "βάλουμε το ένα στην θέση του άλλου", αφού δεν μοιάζουν με κανένα τρόπο.
(δεν λέω ότι είναι κακό κάποιο, απλά ότι δεν έχουν σχέση ... υπάρχει αντίρρηση κάπου ? )

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> και για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν: όταν ο Papashark δεν μπορεί να χώσει στο forum το κάνει μέσω του news.awmn.org στο οποίο δεν είμαστε οι υπόλοιποι εγγεγραμμένοι, όταν εγγραφούμε (για να απαντήσουμε - συμπληρώσουμε) τότε το news.awmn.org θα είναι κορυφαίο αφού θα έχει μαζέψει πολύ κόσμο.
> 
> κλαπ κλαπ κλαπ   
> 
> 
> Βάλε όπου news.awmn.org το σύλλογο του AWMNN, για να δεις πως αντιστρέφεται η ιδέα σου σε δευτερόλεπτα.


Υπάρχει μια διαφορά, στον σύλλογο αποφασίζουμε όλοι μαζί και δεν ανοίκει σε κανέναν + ο σύλλογος δεν πετάει μπηχτές ούτε παρουσιάζει μεμονομένα γεγονότα με τον τρόπο του για πράγματα που συμβαίνουν αλλού, και μάλιστα δημόσια (τώρα αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο οι moderators επεμβαίνουν ή μεταφέρουν το thread στο ανοιχτό forum, όπως έχει γίνει στο παρελθόν, αν και το δημόσια είναι εκτώς ούτως ή άλλως μιας και η ενότητα του συλλόγου είναι κλειστή).




> Χειροκρότησε τώρα πάλι τον εαυτό σου για το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλες, το οποίο μπορεί να εφαρμόσει ο καθένας για όποιον άλλο θέλει, χωρίς διαφορά.


Είδες έχει γίνει της μόδας πλέον, τι κάνουμε γι' αυτό άραγε ? το συντηρούμε ή το σταματάμε ?

----------


## DiGi

Στο θέμα μας παρακαλώ


```
Chaos,

Αν δεν αφαιρέσεις αμέσως από την υπογραφή σου κάθε αναφορά στην ΠΕ, θα   
κάνω γνωστή στην αρμόδια κρατική Αρχή την ραδιοπειρατική σου δραστηριότητα.

Η προειδοποίηση αυτή αφορά και την άλλη πλευρά του ραδιοπειρατικού λινκ.
```

----------


## blizardbill

Τα είπαμε αυτά... τελειώς απαράδεκτη η απειλή του Mauve (ελπίζω να μείνει εκεί) , αλλά απαράδεκτη σε μεγάλο βαθμό και η συμπεριφορά κάποιων που τον φέρνουν σε σημείο να ξεπερνάει τα όρια .
Ακόμα μεγαλύτερη η ευθύνη τους, αν ξέρουν το κακό που κάνουν σε όλους, και απλά αδιαφορούν .
(Δεν είδα την υπογραφή του chaos βέβαια αλλά έχοντας ακούσει πολλά άλλα, φαντάζομαι θα ήταν κάτι πολύ χοντρό .)

Για το τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε οι υπόλοιποι ? δυστυχώς δεν έχω ιδέα αλλά πρέπει σίγουρα να ηρεμίσουνε πρώτα όλοι.
(δεν άκουσα και κάποια πρόταση, εκτός από το να γίνει παρατήρηση στον Mauve, αλλά δεν βλέπω πως, και βάση ποιού κανονισμού θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο)

----------


## mindfox

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
> Βάλε όπου news.awmn.org το σύλλογο του AWMNN, για να δεις πως αντιστρέφεται η ιδέα σου σε δευτερόλεπτα.
> 
> 
> Tι λες τώρα ? ο σύλλογος είναι ελεύθερος για όλους, και οι αποφάσεις πρέπει να παίρνονται από όλους , ενώ το site είναι δικό σας και κάνετε ότι θέλετε !!!!
> Μην τρελαθούμε και τελείως δηλαδή.... τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει το ένα με το άλλο ?


blizardbill, από τη στιγμή που δεν ενημερώνεσαι για τα του συλλόγου, δε νομίζω ότι μπορείς να εκφράζεις άποψη.
Δεν μπορείς να μιλάς για κάτι που δεν το γνωρίζεις, απλά και μόνο επειδή έχεις διαβάσει το manual  ::

----------


## mindfox

Νίκο (MickFlemm),

αφήνεις τις προσωπικές σου διαφορές να θολώνουν την κρίση σου.

Κι εσύ δεν έχεις πλέον σχέση με το σύλλογο, έχεις;

Μαθαίνεις τι γίνεται, πως γίνεται;

Είδες το video της ΓΣ;

Και μη μου πει κανείς ότι το λέω και το ξαναλέω, είναι κορυφαίο δείγμα "δημοκρατικής" συμπεριφοράς.

----------


## blizardbill

> blizardbill, από τη στιγμή που δεν ενημερώνεσαι για τα του συλλόγου, δε νομίζω ότι μπορείς να εκφράζεις άποψη.
> Δεν μπορείς να μιλάς για κάτι που δεν το γνωρίζεις, απλά και μόνο επειδή έχεις διαβάσει το manual


Μόνο τα "manual" κρίνω εδώ αν πρόσεξες , και βάση αυτών μιλάω... ο σύλλογος είναι μια ομαδική προσπάθεια όλων, με τα προβλήματα και τις δυσκολίες που έχει αυτό, ενώ το ORG κάποιων ιδιωτών που κάνουν και επιβάλουν ότι γουστάρουν.

Αν νομίζεις ότι δεν λειτουργεί πραγματικά η δημοκρατία στο σύλλογο, και κάποιοι κάνουν ότι θέλουν, προσπάθησε να την επιβάλεις , όπως κάναμε όλοι μας (ανεπιτυχώς βέβαια) όταν είδαμε τους πρώην mod του forum να καταπατούν βασικά πράγματα .
Αν νιώθεις ότι δεν το αντέχεις , μπορείς να απέχεις όπως εγώ , ή να προτείνεις κάτι άλλο ... 
Λέω κάτι παράλογο ? χρειάζεται να έχω παραπάνω ενημέρωση για αυτό το απλό πράγμα?

----------


## Achille

Ναι, υποθέτεις ότι ο καθένας σκοπεύει να σπαταλήσει τα χρήματά του και τον χρόνο του για να γραφτεί σε ένα σύλλογο που δεν του προσφέρει τίποτα.

Επομένως κάνουν ότι γουστάρουν τα 25 άτομα που είναι πλειοψηφία σε σχέση με τα 40 συνολικά που εμφανίζονται στις συνελεύσεις, με 100 ταμειακώς εντάξει, όταν το δίκτυο αποτελείται από άνω των 500 ατόμων.

Μην ακούω λοιπόν ότι 25 άτομα είναι πλειοψηφία στα 500, γιατί μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι.

Αν ο σύλλογος ήταν χρήσιμος, θα είχε 400 μέλη, και όχι 100 (=40 ενεργά). Το ότι γράφεται ο καθένας, δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα. Έχουν γραφτεί ένα σωρό ασύνδετοι - άσχετοι με το AWMN, και ένα σωρό άλλοι συνδεδεμένοι στο AWMN από τη γένησή του δεν σκοπεύουν να γραφτούν ποτέ. Όχι γιατί δεν θέλουν να συμμετέχουν στις αποφάσεις του δικτύου, αλλά γιατί διαφωνούν να λαμβάνονται αυτές οι αποφάσεις μέσω του συλλόγου.

----------


## mindfox

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mindfox
> 
> blizardbill, από τη στιγμή που δεν ενημερώνεσαι για τα του συλλόγου, δε νομίζω ότι μπορείς να εκφράζεις άποψη.
> Δεν μπορείς να μιλάς για κάτι που δεν το γνωρίζεις, απλά και μόνο επειδή έχεις διαβάσει το manual 
> 
> 
> Μόνο τα "manual" κρίνω εδώ αν πρόσεξες , και βάση αυτών μιλάω... ο σύλλογος είναι μια ομαδική προσπάθεια όλων, με τα προβλήματα και τις δυσκολίες που έχει αυτό, ενώ το ORG κάποιων ιδιωτών που κάνουν και επιβάλουν ότι γουστάρουν.
> 
> Αν νομίζεις ότι δεν λειτουργεί πραγματικά η δημοκρατία στο σύλλογο, και κάποιοι κάνουν ότι θέλουν, προσπάθησε να την επιβάλεις , όπως κάναμε όλοι μας (ανεπιτυχώς βέβαια) όταν είδαμε τους πρώην mod του forum να καταπατούν βασικά πράγματα .
> ...


Πάλι μάχη εντυπώσεων...

Ο σκοπός δεν είναι να "ταπώσεις" εμένα blizzardbill, ούτε να μου χτυπάς τα λάθη που έχω κάνει.
Αν πραγματικά σε ενδιαφέρει όπως λες, θα κοιτάξεις να ενημερωθείς πλήρως. Όχι μόνο για να αποκτήσεις αντικειμενική και σφαιρική άποψη, αλλά για να μπορέσεις να προσφέρεις κι εσύ, που όπως λες θέλεις.

Ασε λοιπόν το θέμα των mods, ήταν κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό, ήταν προσωπικό λάθος ο τρόπος που έγινε (πρόσεξε, μόνο για τον τρόπο μιλάω).

Και αν θυμάμαι καλά, εσύ ήσουν από τους πιο "φωνακλάδες" (με την καλή έννοια) που έδειξες πραγματικά ενοχλημένος με την τότε κατάσταση που "επιβάλλαμε".

Τώρα όμως σε βλέπω διαλλακτικό, έτοιμο να συγχωρήσεις, χωρίς να θέλεις να αντιδράσεις και τόσο "δυναμικά" όπως έκανες και με τους mods.

Μήπως το forum σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερ από το ίδιο το δίκτυο; Δεν μου έχεις δώσει τέτοια εντύπωση και ελπίζω να μην είναι αλήθεια.

Και για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα της ενημέρωσης, πιστεύω πως έχεις τρόπους να ενημερωθείς εύκολα.
Και αρχεία υπάρχουν, και έχεις γνωριμίες με μέλη του συλλόγου που μπορούν να σε ενημερώσουν και να διασταυρώσεις πληροφορίες.
Εκτός πια και αν αυτά τα μέλη του συλλόγου τα παρουσιάζουν τόσο διαστρεβλωμμένα τα γεγονότα, που δικαιολογήσε να μη μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη.

Αν θες, να περιμένουμε το videάκι της ΓΣ και να το δούμε μαζί.
Ειλικρινά, θα χαρώ να κουβεντιάσουμε από κοντά τις απόψεις μας.
Που ξέρεις; Μπορεί και στο τέλος να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάτι  ::

----------


## koem

> Τα είπαμε αυτά... τελειώς απαράδεκτη η απειλή του Mauve (ελπίζω να μείνει εκεί) , αλλά απαράδεκτη σε μεγάλο βαθμό και η συμπεριφορά κάποιων που τον φέρνουν σε σημείο να ξεπερνάει τα όρια .
> Ακόμα μεγαλύτερη η ευθύνη τους, αν ξέρουν το κακό που κάνουν σε όλους, και απλά αδιαφορούν .
> (Δεν είδα την υπογραφή του chaos βέβαια αλλά έχοντας ακούσει πολλά άλλα, φαντάζομαι θα ήταν κάτι πολύ χοντρό .)
> 
> Για το τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε οι υπόλοιποι ? δυστυχώς δεν έχω ιδέα αλλά πρέπει σίγουρα να ηρεμίσουνε πρώτα όλοι.
> (δεν άκουσα και κάποια πρόταση, εκτός από το να γίνει παρατήρηση στον Mauve, αλλά δεν βλέπω πως, και βάση ποιού κανονισμού θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο)


Γιατί ασχολείσαι με το πως αντιδράσαμε εμείς ή πως θα αντιδράσει ο σύλλογος AWMN στην απειλή του MauVe? Ποια είναι αυτοί που ξεπέρασαν τα όρια; Ποια είναι τα όρια; Ποιο είναι το κακό που κάνουν σε όλους, ενώ το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να σχολιάζουν με διάφορους τρόπους αυτή την απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά;

Kάτσε και σκέψου λίγο μόνος σου πως θα ένιωθες αν σου έλεγε ο γείτονας σου "αν δεν βγάλεις το αυτοκίνητο σου από εκεί, θα σου στείλω την πολεοδομία για τα aircondition και τις κεραίες, κατάλαβες;"

----------


## nvak

> Στο θέμα μας παρακαλώ
> 
> 
> ```
> Chaos,
> 
> Αν δεν αφαιρέσεις αμέσως από την υπογραφή σου κάθε αναφορά στην ΠΕ, θα   
> κάνω γνωστή στην αρμόδια κρατική Αρχή την ραδιοπειρατική σου δραστηριότητα.
> 
> ...


Στο θέμα μας  ::  
*- Ο Σύλλογος επίσημα απορίπτει κάθε δραστηριότητα εκτός μπάντας και εκτός νομίμου ισχύος. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς γιατί είναι νομικό πρόσωπο.*
- Ο Σύλλογος έχει πάρει απόφαση - θέση να διεκδικήσει στους 5 (όχι στους 3,5) οργανωμένα, με καθορισμό προδιαγραφών, δοκιμές και με επαφές με τις αρχές. 
- Για να μπορέσει να επιτύχει τα ανωτέρω, έβαλε το βάζο με το γλυκό στο πάνω ράφι  ::  
- Σε ορισμένους δεν άρεσε αυτή η τακτική και βάλθηκαν να την ανατρέψουν, 
να ξεμπροστιάσουν όσους ασχολούνται με τους 5, 
να θεωρήσουν την επίσημη τακτική του Συλλόγου υποκρισία, 
να εκβιάσουν τα πράγματα, ώστε ο σύλλογος να αλλάξει θέση και επαναστατικά πλέον, κρατώντας την σημαία να καταλάβει το οχυρό.
- Κάτω απο αυτές τις συνθήκες *αναγκαστικά* η επίσημη στάση της πειθαρχικής επιτροπής, 
έπρεπε να είναι η παραπομπή όσων μελών *ανοικτά βγαίνουν και δηλώνουν* ότι εκπέμπουν εκτός μπάντας. 
Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, την ευθύνη απέναντι στο κράτος την αναλαμβάνει η διοίκηση του Συλλόγου γιατί *αποδεδειγμένα υποθάλπει εν γνώση της* παράνομες δραστηριότητες. 
- Δεν έχουμε όμως συνηθίσει σε τέτοια νοοτροπία, με αποτέλεσμα, αντί η πειθαρχική επιτροπή να κάνει το καθήκον της, ( λόγω αδυναμίας) να βγαίνει και να "απειλεί με τον μεγάλο αδελφό". 
Το χειρότερο δε είναι, ότι το καθήκον της το κάνει *αντικείμενο διαπραγμάτευσης*.

Αυτά για να καταλάβουμε την σοβαρότητα που έχουμε και το πόσο βοηθάμε το ΔΣ στις κινήσεις του 
( και εγώ μέσα, που αφελώς αντιμετώπισα το θέμα των 5, σαν πρόβλημα ενημέρωσης και μόνο  ::  )

----------


## Achille

> - Κάτω απο αυτές τις συνθήκες *αναγκαστικά* η επίσημη στάση της πειθαρχικής επιτροπής, 
> έπρεπε να είναι η παραπομπή όσων μελών *ανοικτά βγαίνουν και δηλώνουν* ότι εκπέμπουν εκτός μπάντας.





> Εφόσον δεν καταδικάσεις τις ενέργειες της πειθαρχικής επιτροπής, θα 
> κάνω γνωστή στην αρμόδια κρατική Αρχή την ραδιοπειρατική σου δραστηριότητα.
> 
> Η προειδοποίηση αυτή αφορά και την άλλη πλευρά του ραδιοπειρατικού λινκ.
> 
> Ο ρουφιάνος της γειτονιάς σου.


Αυτό θεωρείς εσύ εξαναγκασμό εκ των συνθηκών; Μάλλον οι απόψεις μας διαφέρουν υπερβολικά.

----------


## koem

Χαίρομαι που λές ότι ο σύλλογος AWMN δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς. Κι επειδή όργανο του είναι το http://www.awmn/forum/ , όσοι εκφράζονται μέσα από αυτό θα υφίστανται τον ανάλογο έλεγχο και τις σχετικές νουθεσίες.

ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ! Άρα τι μένει;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

> Εφόσον δεν καταδικάσεις τις ενέργειες της πειθαρχικής επιτροπής, θα ....


Μα ακριβώς δεν υπήρξαν ενέργειες !!! 




> αντί η πειθαρχική επιτροπή να κάνει το καθήκον της, να βγαίνει και να "απειλεί με τον μεγάλο αδελφό".
> Το χειρότερο δε είναι, ότι το καθήκον της το κάνει αντικείμενο διαπραγμάτευσης.


Με αυτό καταδικάζω την στάση. Πόσο πιό ξεκάθαρα να το γράψω ?

----------


## paravoid

> και για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν: όταν ο Papashark δεν μπορεί να χώσει στο forum το κάνει μέσω του news.awmn.org στο οποίο δεν είμαστε οι υπόλοιποι εγγεγραμμένοι, όταν εγγραφούμε (για να απαντήσουμε - συμπληρώσουμε) τότε το news.awmn.org θα είναι κορυφαίο αφού θα έχει μαζέψει πολύ κόσμο.


Κοίταξε να δεις:
Στην δημοκρατία δεν μετράει μόνο η γνώμη της πλειοψηφίας, μετράει και η γνώμη της μειοψηφίας.
Δηλαδή η πλειοψηφία μπορεί να θέλει το Χ πράγμα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η μειοψηφία που θέλει το Υ αντί του Χ, δεν μπορεί να το γράφει.
Κατ'αντιστοιχία, υπάρχουν πολλές εφημερίδες, κυβερνητικές και αντικυβερνητικές. Δεν υπάρχει ΜΙΑ εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσης _(που είναι εκλεγμένη δημοκρατικά από την πλειοψηφία)_ που χαϊδεύει την χαίτη της κυβέρνησης.

Εγώ θεωρώ πως η ελευθερία του λόγου έχει πληγεί πολύ έντονα στο AWMN από τη μία με τους moderators (και μιλάω κυρίως για τον Pater_Familias) να κάνει split/κλειδώνει/μεταφέρει με κριτήριο αν συμφωνεί ή όχι με το περιεχόμενο _(και όχι αν αυτό συμφωνεί με τους κανόνες χρήσης)_ και από την άλλη με τον πρόεδρο της τελευταίας Γ.Σ. που χρησιμοποιούσε την ιδιότητα του για να περάσει τις δικές του απόψεις (δες video).

Όπως επίσης θεωρώ πληγή το να πάνε να πουν την άποψη τους *μέλη του συλλόγου*, που βρίσκονται στην Γ.Σ. (ενώ οι φανατικοί αγωνιστές υπέρ του συλλόγου έλαμψαν δια της απουσίας τους) να μην ακούγονται γιατί έχουν βγει οι μισοί έξω επειδή δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το θέμα. Κατηγορηθήκαμε μερικοί ως "αντισυλλογικοί", σαμποτέρ και άλλα τραγικά.
Από αυτούς που κατηγορηθήκαμε, νομίζω πως όλοι έχουμε στηρίξει και βοηθήσει ενεργά το σωματείο με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο.
Διαφωνούμε απλά με την τροπή που έχει πάρει τον τελευταίο καιρό, με το τι πάει να γίνει.
Είμαστε "ο οχτρός" επειδή λέμε την διαφωνία μας εντός του πλαισίου του σωματείου και προσπαθούμε να το αλλάξουμε από μέσα, *γιατί είναι και δικό μας*.

Πρέπει να πάρουμε χαμπάρι ότι το AWMN έχει μια πληθώρα ατόμων, διαφορετικών μεταξύ τους και δεν είναι δυνατό να εκφράζονται όλοι από την "άποψη της πλειοψηφίας".
Αν η (υποτιθέμενη;) πλειοψηφία δεν αφήνει την μειοψηφία να μιλήσει, τότε αυτή θα βρει άλλους τρόπους να εκφραστεί.

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, εγώ θα ήθελα το news.awmn.org να παραμείνει αυστηρά δημοσιογραφικό -που ήταν και ο αρχικός σκοπός του- ώστε να έχουμε ένα μέσο στο οποίο δεν φαίνεται η μ*** που μας δέρνει.
Και πραγματικά βλέπω ότι ο κύριος συντάκτης των άρθρων του (Papashark - _ωχ είπα το όνομα του, μην με banάρετε!_) προσπαθεί πολύ έντονα να είναι αντικειμενικός (εγώ που τον ξέρω και λίγο καλύτερα, εντυπωσιάζομαι πολύ).
Όμως είναι θεατής εδώ και 15 μέρες στις συζητήσεις και δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει - και βρήκε ένα βήμα.

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
> Βάλε όπου news.awmn.org το σύλλογο του AWMNN, για να δεις πως αντιστρέφεται η ιδέα σου σε δευτερόλεπτα.
> 
> 
> Tι λες τώρα ? ο σύλλογος είναι ελεύθερος για όλους, και οι αποφάσεις πρέπει να παίρνονται από όλους , ενώ το site είναι δικό σας και κάνετε ότι θέλετε !!!!
> Μην τρελαθούμε και τελείως δηλαδή.... τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει το ένα με το άλλο ?


Το news.awmn.org ουδέποτε υποστήριξε ότι είναι όλων. Δεν έχουν όλοι δικαιώματα εγγραφής νέων. Είναι απόψεις από μια συγκεκριμένη σκοπιά.
Παρόλαυτα, επιτρέπονται τα σχόλια και δεν υπάρχει ούτε καν τεχνικά η δυνατότητα να σβηστούν (ό,τι και να γράψεις, θα μείνει και θα φαίνεται). Δεν μπορείς να αποκλειστείς από το να σχολιάζεις ή να μιλάς (δεν υπάρχει ban). Moderators είναι οι χρήστες του, κατά το μοντέλο του slashdot. Και αν κάνεις submit ένα άρθρο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα εγκριθεί και θα εμφανιστεί στην κεντρική σελίδα.

Το http://www.awmn.net/forum από την άλλη υποστηρίζει ότι είναι "συλλογικό". Ότι δέχεται τις απόψεις όλων των μέλων του σωματείου και όχι μόνο. Ότι μπορεί το κάθε μέλος να λέει ελεύθερα την άποψη του, αρκεί να μην παραβιάζει τους (δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένους) όρους χρήσης. Ότι θα έχει ίση αντιμετώπιση με τα υπόλοιπα ίσα μέλη.

Βλέπεις την ειρωνία;

----------


## Belibem

nvak ++++++++++++++


Toν τελευταίο καιρό όταν διαβάζω κάποιο post του nvak νοιώθω σαν να ήταν αυτά που ήθελα να πώ, διατυπωμένα όμως με καλύτερο τρόπο  ::

----------


## paravoid

> - Κάτω απο αυτές τις συνθήκες *αναγκαστικά* η επίσημη στάση της πειθαρχικής επιτροπής, 
> έπρεπε να είναι η παραπομπή όσων μελών *ανοικτά βγαίνουν και δηλώνουν* ότι εκπέμπουν εκτός μπάντας. 
> Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, την ευθύνη απέναντι στο κράτος την αναλαμβάνει η διοίκηση του Συλλόγου γιατί *αποδεδειγμένα υποθάλπει εν γνώση της* παράνομες δραστηριότητες.


Βασιζόμενος στα λεγόμενα σου,
Ζητώ την παραίτηση του Δ.Σ. για το καλό του σωματείου ή το κατέβασμα των links τους στα 5GHz.
Τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. "*ανοικτά βγαίνουν και δηλώνουν* ότι εκπέμπουν εκτός μπάντας" και η Π.Ε. δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να τα αγγίξει.
(ο ngia μάλιστα σχεδιάζει εξοπλισμό, ο stelios #1540 κατασκευάζει εξοπλισμό)
Για λόγους ευθιξίας λοιπόν, πρέπει να το κάνουν μόνοι τους.

Ακόμα, δεδομένων των απειλών, αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε ένα Δ.Σ. όμηρο στα χέρια του Μιχαηλίδη Νικόλαου.
Πως μπορούν να πάρουν σωστές, αντικειμενικές αποφάσεις όταν φοβούνται ότι ανά πάσα στιγμή αν κάνουν κάτι που δεν αρέσει στον Μιχαηλίδη θα τους σκάσει η ΕΕΤΤ κάτω από το σπίτι τους;

Σωστά;

----------


## nkladakis

> Το http://www.awmn.net/forum από την άλλη υποστηρίζει ότι είναι "συλλογικό". Ότι δέχεται τις απόψεις όλων των μέλων του σωματείου και όχι μόνο. Ότι μπορεί το κάθε μέλος να λέει ελεύθερα την άποψη του, αρκεί να μην παραβιάζει τους (δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένους) όρους χρήσης. Ότι θα έχει ίση αντιμετώπιση με τα υπόλοιπα ίσα μέλη.
> 
> Βλέπεις την ειρωνία;


Εγω δεν βλεπω καμια ειρωνια, το φορουμ εχει 110 ιδιοκτητες και εχουν την δηνατοτητα να το κανουν οπως θελουν.
Δεν εχει ενα ιδιοκτητη

----------


## Achille

Για το καλό του συλλόγου δεν πρέπει να έχουμε 5GHz links, ενώ για το καλό του δικτύου πρέπει να έχουμε links στα 5 GHz (το έχει πει άλλωστε και ο Κλαδάκης ξεκάθαρα).

Νομίζω όπως είπε και ο Koem, ότι η επιλογή είναι προφανής.

----------


## nvak

> Τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. "*ανοικτά βγαίνουν και δηλώνουν* ότι εκπέμπουν εκτός μπάντας" και η Π.Ε. δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να τα αγγίξει.


Η πειθαρχία σε οτιδήποτε είναι απαγορευμένη εδω μέσα. 
Αποφασίζουμε κάτι και μετά το καταπατούμε. 
Την πειθαρχική επιτροπή, την έχουμε καταντήσει ακρίδα με ένα πόδι. 
Καθόμαστε και κάνουμε χάζι με τους πήδους της  ::  

Ας μαζέψουμε τουλάχιστον αυτούς που *δηλώνουν* ότι εκπέμπουν εκτός της διεκδικούμενης μπάντας.  ::

----------


## mindfox

> Στο θέμα μας  
> *- Ο Σύλλογος επίσημα απορίπτει κάθε δραστηριότητα εκτός μπάντας και εκτός νομίμου ισχύος. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς γιατί είναι νομικό πρόσωπο.*


Και με ποιό τρόπο εκφράζει αυτή την απόρριψη; (Δεν θέλω να πω τη δική μου γνώμη, διότι θα θεωρηθεί σπόντα. Θα ήθελα τη δική σου άποψη επί του θέματος)




> - Ο Σύλλογος έχει πάρει απόφαση - θέση να διεκδικήσει στους 5 (όχι στους 3,5) οργανωμένα, με καθορισμό προδιαγραφών, δοκιμές και με επαφές με τις αρχές.


Έχεις υπόψην σου τις κινήσεις που έχουν γίνει προς αυτη την κατεύθυνση;



> - Για να μπορέσει να επιτύχει τα ανωτέρω, έβαλε το βάζο με το γλυκό στο πάνω ράφι


Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι το "σφύριξε" σε όσους ήθελε, που το έχει βάλει το γλυκό. Και εκείνοι με τη σειρά τους, σε όσους συμπαθούν. Αυτό αλλιώς ονομάζεται νομίζω...



> - Σε ορισμένους δεν άρεσε αυτή η τακτική και βάλθηκαν να την ανατρέψουν, 
> να ξεμπροστιάσουν όσους ασχολούνται με τους 5, 
> να θεωρήσουν την επίσημη τακτική του Συλλόγου υποκρισία, 
> να εκβιάσουν τα πράγματα, ώστε ο σύλλογος να αλλάξει θέση και επαναστατικά πλέον, κρατώντας την σημαία να καταλάβει το οχυρό.


Και πως το χαρακτηρίζεις εσύ αυτό; (σύνδεσέ το σε παρακαλώ με τα σχόλια που σου ζητάω παραπάνω, μη το δεις μεμονομένα.)



> - Κάτω απο αυτές τις συνθήκες *αναγκαστικά* η επίσημη στάση της πειθαρχικής επιτροπής, 
> έπρεπε να είναι η παραπομπή όσων μελών *ανοικτά βγαίνουν και δηλώνουν* ότι εκπέμπουν εκτός μπάντας. 
> Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, την ευθύνη απέναντι στο κράτος την αναλαμβάνει η διοίκηση του Συλλόγου γιατί *αποδεδειγμένα υποθάλπει εν γνώση της* παράνομες δραστηριότητες.


Εγώ όμως δεν είδα την ΠΕ, είδα μέλος της ΠΕ. Και μάλιστα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχει ειπωθεί ότι οι θέσεις του Νίκου Μιχαηλίδη δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν απαραιτήτως και τις θέσεις της ΠΕ. Οπότε, μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις με απλά λόγια, πως θα καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά;

Επίσης, όταν, όπως φημολογείται, ο σύλλογος έχει το περισσότερο δίκτυο σαν μέλη του, και αυτό είναι σχεδόν στο 50% σε Α και αρκετό από το υπόλοιπο σε ξεχειλωμένα, για τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, δεν το φοβίζει; Τι άλλαξε ξαφνικά;



> - Δεν έχουμε όμως συνηθίσει σε τέτοια νοοτροπία, με αποτέλεσμα, αντί η πειθαρχική επιτροπή να κάνει το καθήκον της, ( λόγω αδυναμίας) να βγαίνει και να "απειλεί με τον μεγάλο αδελφό". 
> Το χειρότερο δε είναι, ότι το καθήκον της το κάνει *αντικείμενο διαπραγμάτευσης*.


Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις ότι κατά τη γνώμη σου, όλες οι κινήσεις του Μιχαηλίδη (βλ. CSlab, sniffing, καταγγελίες, κλπ) ήταν με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη της ΠΕ, άρα και του Συλλόγου;



> Αυτά για να καταλάβουμε την σοβαρότητα που έχουμε και το πόσο βοηθάμε το ΔΣ στις κινήσεις του 
> ( και εγώ μέσα, που αφελώς αντιμετώπισα το θέμα των 5, σαν πρόβλημα ενημέρωσης και μόνο  )


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι υπάρχουν μέλη του ΔΣ, τα οποία έχουν την παραπάνω θεωρία:
"Για το καλό του δικτύου, είναι αποδεκτή απώλεια ένα μέλος του..."

Σε αφήνω να σκεφτείς ώριμα (όπως πάντα κάνεις) και να σχολιάσεις όχι ως πυροσβέστης και προστάτης κανενός, παρά σαν ένας αντικειμενικός άνθρωπος που έχει δείξει μέχρι τώρα ότι έχει τετράγωνη λογική και εξαιρετική ευαισθησία στις άνισες μεταχειρήσεις, στην "κλικοκρατούμενη δημοκρατία" καθώς και υπέρμετρη δυνατότητα ανάλυσης κατάστασεων.

----------


## paravoid

> Εγώ θεωρώ πως η ελευθερία του λόγου έχει πληγεί πολύ έντονα στο AWMN από τη μία με τους moderators (και μιλάω κυρίως για τον Pater_Familias) να κάνει split/κλειδώνει/μεταφέρει με κριτήριο αν συμφωνεί ή όχι με το περιεχόμενο _(και όχι αν αυτό συμφωνεί με τους κανόνες χρήσης)_ και από την άλλη με τον πρόεδρο της τελευταίας Γ.Σ. που χρησιμοποιούσε την ιδιότητα του για να περάσει τις δικές του απόψεις (δες video).


Ορίστε και η επιβεβαίωση μου:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=174745#174745
Πριν από 5 λεπτά:
"To flame κλειδώνεται"

*Κανένας όρος χρήσης δεν παραβιάστηκε.*
Μάλλον απαγορεύονται οι επικοδομητικές διαφωνιες (μέχρι και σημείο συμφωνίας μεταξύ των διαφωνόντουν βρέθηκε, πόσο συχνό είναι αυτό;)

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> (τα γνωστά)
> 
> 
> Έφευγες;






> ... μάλλον απαγορεύονται οι επικοδομητικές διαφωνιες...

----------


## paravoid

[quote=Mick Flemm]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Mick Flemm":2fdc6
> 
> (τα γνωστά)
> 
> 
> Έφευγες;






> ... μάλλον απαγορεύονται οι επικοδομητικές διαφωνιες...


[/quote:2fdc6]
Για την δική σου με τον Αχιλλέα έλεγα.
Εγώ με σένα έχω παραδοθεί, δεν μπορώ πλέον να συζητήσω.

----------


## Mick Flemm

O.K. ανακωχή για σήμερα  ::

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Στο θέμα μας  
> *- Ο Σύλλογος επίσημα απορίπτει κάθε δραστηριότητα εκτός μπάντας και εκτός νομίμου ισχύος. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς γιατί είναι νομικό πρόσωπο.*
> 
> 
> Και με ποιό τρόπο εκφράζει αυτή την απόρριψη; (Δεν θέλω να πω τη δική μου γνώμη, διότι θα θεωρηθεί σπόντα. Θα ήθελα τη δική σου άποψη επί του θέματος)


Με τον λάθος τρόπο της απόκρυψης απο το ευρύ κοινό της ενότητας των 5. 
Το σωστό κατ' εμένα είναι μία επίσημη απλή δήλωση - οδηγία. 



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> - Ο Σύλλογος έχει πάρει απόφαση - θέση να διεκδικήσει στους 5 (όχι στους 3,5) οργανωμένα, με καθορισμό προδιαγραφών, δοκιμές και με επαφές με τις αρχές. 
> 
> 
> Έχεις υπόψην σου τις κινήσεις που έχουν γίνει προς αυτη την κατεύθυνση;


Συνάντηση με ΕΕΤΤ, διερεύνηση της νομοθεσίας, συνάντήσεις με τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά σωματεία, επιστολή στη δημόσια διαβούλευση, προγραμματισμός - προετοιμασία για συνάντηση στο ΥΜΕ. 
Θεσμικό καθορισμό ομάδας για τους 5. ( δεν έχει δραστηριοποιηθεί ακόμη σε τεχνικό επίπεδο λόγω του ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε ακόμα την συχνότητα που θα εκπέμψουμε)



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> - Για να μπορέσει να επιτύχει τα ανωτέρω, έβαλε το βάζο με το γλυκό στο πάνω ράφι  
> 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι το "σφύριξε" σε όσους ήθελε, που το έχει βάλει το γλυκό. Και εκείνοι με τη σειρά τους, σε όσους συμπαθούν. Αυτό αλλιώς ονομάζεται νομίζω...


Το ότι δεν γραφόταν στο ανοικτό φόρουμ δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπήρχε πληροφόρηση ( συναντήσεις, pm, άλλες δικτυακές κοινότητες κλπ)



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> - Σε ορισμένους δεν άρεσε αυτή η τακτική και βάλθηκαν να την ανατρέψουν, 
> να ξεμπροστιάσουν όσους ασχολούνται με τους 5, 
> να θεωρήσουν την επίσημη τακτική του Συλλόγου υποκρισία, 
> να εκβιάσουν τα πράγματα, ώστε ο σύλλογος να αλλάξει θέση και επαναστατικά πλέον, κρατώντας την σημαία να καταλάβει το οχυρό.
> 
> 
> Και πως το χαρακτηρίζεις εσύ αυτό; (σύνδεσέ το σε παρακαλώ με τα σχόλια που σου ζητάω παραπάνω, μη το δεις μεμονομένα.)


Προσωπική κόντρα, υποβάθμιση του συλλόγου, μεγέθυνση των αδυναμιών και των λαθών, σταμάτημα κάθε κίνησης και πρωτοβουλίας, μηδενική ενθάρυνση.



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> - Κάτω απο αυτές τις συνθήκες *αναγκαστικά* η επίσημη στάση της πειθαρχικής επιτροπής, 
> έπρεπε να είναι η παραπομπή όσων μελών *ανοικτά βγαίνουν και δηλώνουν* ότι εκπέμπουν εκτός μπάντας. 
> Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, την ευθύνη απέναντι στο κράτος την αναλαμβάνει η διοίκηση του Συλλόγου γιατί *αποδεδειγμένα υποθάλπει εν γνώση της* παράνομες δραστηριότητες. 
> 
> 
> Εγώ όμως δεν είδα την ΠΕ, είδα μέλος της ΠΕ. Και μάλιστα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχει ειπωθεί ότι οι θέσεις του Νίκου Μιχαηλίδη δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν απαραιτήτως και τις θέσεις της ΠΕ. Οπότε, μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις με απλά λόγια, πως θα καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά;
> 
> Επίσης, όταν, όπως φημολογείται, ο σύλλογος έχει το περισσότερο δίκτυο σαν μέλη του, και αυτό είναι σχεδόν στο 50% σε Α και αρκετό από το υπόλοιπο σε ξεχειλωμένα, για τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, δεν το φοβίζει; Τι άλλαξε ξαφνικά;


Είναι γεγονός ότι ο Μιχαηλίδης ανακάτεψε τις προσωπικές του θέσεις με την ΠΕ. Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε "εκπρόσωπο τύπου" του ΔΣ για να μας ενημερώνει άμεσα. Απο την άλλη το ΔΣ έχει γίνει πολύ επιφυλακτικό μέσα σε αυτό το κλίμα και γίνονται λάθη.

Άλλο το a και άλλο τα ξεχειλωμένα. Το πρώτο το διεκδικούμε γιατί είναι θέμα επιβίωσης του δικτύου και αν θές ανεπίσημα το καταπατούμε. Τα ξεχειλωμένα δεν θέλουμε να τα ξέρουμε, δεν τα διεκδικούμε, μας εκθέτουν. 

Η αντιπροσωπεία μας πήγε στην ΕΕΤΤ με τον χάρτη του nagios, δεν έκρυψε τίποτα απο την ΕΕΤΤ ( θα ήταν άσκοπο μιας και ήξεραν περισσότερα). Δεν είπε όμως ούτε δέχθηκε κάτι για ξεχειλωμένα. Μην γινόμαστε ρόμπες απο μόνοι μας.



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> - Δεν έχουμε όμως συνηθίσει σε τέτοια νοοτροπία, με αποτέλεσμα, αντί η πειθαρχική επιτροπή να κάνει το καθήκον της, ( λόγω αδυναμίας) να βγαίνει και να "απειλεί με τον μεγάλο αδελφό". 
> Το χειρότερο δε είναι, ότι το καθήκον της το κάνει *αντικείμενο διαπραγμάτευσης*.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις ότι κατά τη γνώμη σου, όλες οι κινήσεις του Μιχαηλίδη (βλ. CSlab, sniffing, καταγγελίες, κλπ) ήταν με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη της ΠΕ, άρα και του Συλλόγου;


Όχι. Ο Μιχαηλίδης σαν άνθρωπος της τακτικής, μονίμως προσπαθεί να σοκάρει και να προκαταλαμβάνει καταστάσεις. Το σίγουρο είναι οτι δεν παίρνει γραμμή. 



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Αυτά για να καταλάβουμε την σοβαρότητα που έχουμε και το πόσο βοηθάμε το ΔΣ στις κινήσεις του 
> ( και εγώ μέσα, που αφελώς αντιμετώπισα το θέμα των 5, σαν πρόβλημα ενημέρωσης και μόνο  )
> 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι υπάρχουν μέλη του ΔΣ, τα οποία έχουν την παραπάνω θεωρία:
> "Για το καλό του δικτύου, είναι αποδεκτή απώλεια ένα μέλος του..."


Κατονόμασέ τα. Εγώ δεν ξέρω τέτοια επίσημη θέση. 

Σε ευχαριστό που ασχολήθηκες με το ποστ μου. Πάντα πιστεύω ότι η ανταλλαγή απόψεων χωρίς αγκυλώσεις λύνει τα προβλήματα.

----------


## paravoid

> Άλλο το a και άλλο τα ξεχειλωμένα. Το πρώτο το διεκδικούμε γιατί είναι θέμα επιβίωσης του δικτύου και αν θές ανεπίσημα το καταπατούμε. Τα ξεχειλωμένα δεν θέλουμε να τα ξέρουμε, δεν τα διεκδικούμε, μας εκθέτουν.


Ο Μιχαηλίδης φωνάζει, απειλεί και πράττει και στα 2.
Δεν νομίζω πως έχουν ιδιαίτερη διαφορά για αυτόν.

Το cslab δεν είχε ξεχειλωμένα, 5GHz είχε.
Η ψηφοφορία που μας ρώταγε αν θέλουμε η Π.Ε. να επιβάλλει αυτεπάγγελτα ποινές για 5GHz μίλαγε.

*Εσύ* τα ξεχωρίζεις.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Άλλο το a και άλλο τα ξεχειλωμένα. Το πρώτο το διεκδικούμε γιατί είναι θέμα επιβίωσης του δικτύου και αν θές ανεπίσημα το καταπατούμε. Τα ξεχειλωμένα δεν θέλουμε να τα ξέρουμε, δεν τα διεκδικούμε, μας εκθέτουν.
> 
> 
> Ο Μιχαηλίδης φωνάζει, απειλεί και πράττει και στα 2.
> Δεν νομίζω πως έχουν ιδιαίτερη διαφορά για αυτόν.
> 
> Το cslab δεν είχε ξεχειλωμένα, 5GHz είχε.
> ...


Το η επίσημη θέση - δικαιολογία του Μιχαηλίδη ήταν, ότι με αυτή την κίνηση θα αναγκάζαμε το Πολυτεχνείο να μπεί μπροστα για να νομιμοποιήσουμε τους 5 !!! 

Κάπου έκεί έκανε το λάθος το ΔΣ ....

----------


## mindfox

nvak (συγνώμη που δε γνωρίζω το μικρό σου όνομα)

κατ' αρχήν, να σε ευχαριστήσω εγώ, που αντιμετωπίζεις τα post μου, καθώς και άλλων, με λογική, σύνεση και απαντάς όσο πιο ειλικρινά μπορείς.

Δεν υπερβάλλω όταν λέω ότι είσαι ένας από τους λίγους, που γνωρίζω ότι όταν θα κάτσω να κουβεντιάσω μαζί του, θα έχει κάτι να μου πει για να στηρίξει την άποψή του.
Και μου αρέσει να κουβεντιάζω με ανθρώπους που έχουν αντίθετη άποψη από εμένα. Πάντα το αποτέλεσμα (αν η κουβέντα φυσικά γίνεται σε πλαίσια λογικής και ειλικρίνιας) είναι θετικό για μένα.
Είτε είμαι λάθος και μαθαίνω και το γιατί (δικό μου κέρδος), είτε είμαι σωστός και δείχνω στον άλλο γιατί είναι λάθος (δικό μου κέρδος πάλι  ::  ) είτε η αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση και την ανακαλύπτουμε και οι δύο.

Με στριμώχνεις στη γωνία, όταν μου ζητάς να κατονομάσω...
Βέβαια θα μου πεις, γιατί το αναφαίρω τότε, για δημιουργία εντυπώσεων;
Όχι, για να ευαισθητοποιηθεί το συγκεκριμένο μέλος και να αλλάξει τρόπο σκέψης.
Το καλό του Συλλόγου ή και του δικτύου, δεν μπορεί να στηρίζεται πάνω σε πτώματα άλλων, ούτε και να εφαρμόζουμε το "ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα".
Σε συνάντηση των Αμπελοκήπως, έγινε μια αντίστοιχη συνάντηση, όπου μεταξύ διαφόρων παρευρισκομένων, ήταν και ο Argi, ο οποίος άκουσε και ο ίδιος, το συγκεκριμένο μέλος να το λέει.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι, όταν κάνεις κάτι που έχει ρίσκα και δε σου βγαίνει όπως θα ήθελες, είναι δύσκολο να το παραδεχθείς και να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από τους άλλους.
Στις συγκεκριμένες όμως περιπτώσεις, πιστεύω πως το ΔΣ για να χαίρει της εκτίμησης και της εμπιστοσύνης μου, θα πρέπει να έχει τη δυνατότητα να το κάνει αυτό.
Και για να γίνω ποιο συγκεκριμένος:
Και στην περίπτωση της αλληλογραφίας του cslab, αλλά και στην περίπτωση της συνάντησης με την ΕΕΤΤ, δεν υπήρξε ούτε μία ενημέρωση.
Θεωρείς ότι δεν ήταν σημαντικό θέμα προς ενημέρωση (αν όχι προς συζήτηση);
Πιστεύεις πραγματικά, διαβάζοντας το περιεχόμενο των επιστολών, ότι είχε ανοίξει δίαυλος επικοινωνίας και δεν έπρεπε τα περιεχόμενα των επιστολών να δημοσιευθούν; Εγώ διαβάζοντας το περιεχόμενό τους, έπαθα σοκ... Οι λόγοι είναι προφανείς, δε χρειάζεται να τους πω, φαντάζομαι.

Άρα, τι μας μένει;
Μα, να προσπαθήσουμε μέσα από τις διαδικασίες του Συλλόγου, να φέρουμε την αλλαγή.
Έλα όμως, που οι διαδικασίες του Συλλόγου καταστρατηγούνται, καθοδηγούνται και χρησιμοποιούνται εναντίον μας;
Ειλικρινά, από την τελευταια ΓΣ, αισθάνθηκα το χλευασμό και την ασέβεια από συγκεκριμένα μέλη. Ήταν τόσο έντονο το συναίσθημα, που κάποια στιγμή που σηκώθηκα να μιλήσω και πήρε το αυτί μου τα σχόλια και τα γέλια που έκαναν, έχασα τα λόγια μου και αναγκάστηκα να ζητήσω να μιλήσω αργότερα (καταγεγραμμένο φαντάζομαι στο video).
Ο Πρόεδρος της ΓΣ, είχε μπερδέψει το ρόλο του, απαντούσε σε ερωτήσεις που αφορούσαν άλλους, έκανε διάλογο και γενικότερα δημιούργησε ένα κλίμα το οποίο μόνο ερωτηματικά άφησε σχετικά με το πόσο "θέλει" ο Σύλλογος να έχει δημοκρατία και "πολυφωνία" όπως λέει και το καταστατικό του.
Μπορώ να γράψω σελίδες ατελείωτες, αλλά θα προτιμούσα (όπως είναι και το σύνηθες στυλ μου) να τα πούμε από κοντά, πίνοντας το καφεδάκι μας, σε κατάσταση χαλάρωσης και ηρεμίας.

Τι λες κι εσύ;

----------


## Ygk

Το μπρός γκρεμός & πίσω ρέμα το 'χετε???
Εχουμε *καταντήσει* να κρυβόμαστε, να μην δηλωνόμαστε γιατί επικρατεί ένας σχετικός φόβος ότι θα ξημερώσει καμμιά ακόμη μερα που θα έχουμε δώσει λαβή σε κάποιον άλλον ή τον ίδιο με σήμερα MAuλ*** να... "μας κλείσει το σπίτι"  ::   ::  

Τό 'χω ξαναγράψει (τό 'κανε edit o papa..) τούτο εδώ το forum είναι "σαν την Ελλάδα που τρώει τα παιδιά της". Ετσι κάπως μου φαίνονται *σήμερα* οι συγκεκριμένες σκακιστικές κινήσεις. Ακόμα & εάν στο τέλος του "παιχνιδιού" έλθει ή πολυπόθητη(????) επιτυχία  ::  η σκιά που θα έχουν αφήσει οι μεθοδεύσεις δεν νομίζω ότι είναι δυνατόν να απομακρυνθούν απο την μνήμη μας.
Ο σκοπός δεν αγιάζει πάντα τα μέσα.
Βρε δεν πα να βγάλουμε όλοι ραδιοερασιτεχνικές... ή τεχνολογία τρέχει, το σύστημα είναι νωχελικό στις κινήσεις του , οι μονάδες πιο ευέλικτες. 
Αυριο θα "παρανομήσουμε" πάλι στην προσπάθεια απόκτησης της γνώσης.
Εμείς & τότε εδώ να κλείνουμε ραντεβουδάκια σε κάποιο γωνιακό καφέ για να μυρικάσουμε τα ίδια. Η ζωή μας κύκλους κάνει....  ::   ::  

Πάμε άλλη μία γύρα????

----------


## jungle traveller

Συγνωμη αλλα αυτα που λετε κολανε με το topic??Το παιδι βγηκε να πει οτι υπαρχει forum στους 5ghz και εσεις ανοιξατε μετωπα??

----------


## sotiris

Νικο (Nvak)
Στο θέμα μας  ::  
*- Ο Σύλλογος επίσημα απορίπτει κάθε δραστηριότητα εκτός μπάντας και εκτός νομίμου ισχύος. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς γιατί είναι νομικό πρόσωπο.*
Και πολυ καλα κανει αφου πρεπει να κινειται σε οποιαδηποτε νομιμα ορια.
 

- Ο Σύλλογος έχει πάρει απόφαση - θέση να διεκδικήσει στους 5 (όχι στους 3,5) οργανωμένα, με καθορισμό προδιαγραφών, δοκιμές και με επαφές με τις αρχές. 
Και ποιος ειπε οχι σε αυτο, για αυτον τον λογο εγινε εξαλλου για να εκπροσωπει το δικτυο στις Αρχες.

- Για να μπορέσει να επιτύχει τα ανωτέρω, έβαλε το βάζο με το γλυκό στο πάνω ράφι  ::  
Τα πολλα γλυκα ομως χαλανε τα δοντια

- Σε ορισμένους δεν άρεσε αυτή η τακτική και βάλθηκαν να την ανατρέψουν, 
να ξεμπροστιάσουν όσους ασχολούνται με τους 5, 
να θεωρήσουν την επίσημη τακτική του Συλλόγου υποκρισία, 
να εκβιάσουν τα πράγματα, ώστε ο σύλλογος να αλλάξει θέση και επαναστατικά πλέον, κρατώντας την σημαία να καταλάβει το οχυρό.
Κατα την αποψη σου δεν ειναι λιγο υποκριτικο το ολο σκηνικο?
Απο την μια εχουμε σχεδον το συνολο των μελων του συλλογου σε ραδιοπειρατικα λινκ και δεν κανουμε τιποτα για αυτο, και απο την αλλη στρεφομαστε εναντιον του cslab-Αχιλλεα (για αρχη), που δεν ανηκει στον Συλλογο.
Αντι δηλαδη να κοιταξουμε να φτιαξουμε τα εσωτερικα ραδιοπειρατικα λινκ μας, καταγγελουμε τα _αλλα_, αυτα που δεν ανηκουν _στα δικα μας παιδια._

- Κάτω απο αυτές τις συνθήκες *αναγκαστικά* η επίσημη στάση της πειθαρχικής επιτροπής, 
έπρεπε να είναι η παραπομπή όσων μελών *ανοικτά βγαίνουν και δηλώνουν* ότι εκπέμπουν εκτός μπάντας. 
Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, την ευθύνη απέναντι στο κράτος την αναλαμβάνει η διοίκηση του Συλλόγου γιατί *αποδεδειγμένα υποθάλπει εν γνώση της* παράνομες δραστηριότητες. 
δηλαδη εαν αυριο βρεθει ενα μελος του συλλογου και αναφερει το συνολο σχεδον (ή μεγαλο μερος) των λινκ μελων που ανηκουν στον συλλογο, η ΠΕ θα τα κλεισει?

- Δεν έχουμε όμως συνηθίσει σε τέτοια νοοτροπία, με αποτέλεσμα, αντί η πειθαρχική επιτροπή να κάνει το καθήκον της, ( λόγω αδυναμίας) να βγαίνει και να "απειλεί με τον μεγάλο αδελφό". 
Το χειρότερο δε είναι, ότι το καθήκον της το κάνει *αντικείμενο διαπραγμάτευσης*.
εδω νομιζω οτι εχει φανει καποιο μπερδεμα σχετικα με την ΠΕ.
Ειτε υπαρχουν αποφασεις επισημες της ΠΕ και τηρουνται, ειτε η ιδια η ΠΕ θα πρεπει να νουθετησει καποιο μελος της, εαν φυσικα δεν συμφωνει με αυτα που κανει, εαν συμφωνει και δεν το λεει ειναι αλλο θεμα.

Αυτά για να καταλάβουμε την σοβαρότητα που έχουμε και το πόσο βοηθάμε το ΔΣ στις κινήσεις του 
Οι κινησεις του ΔΣ,σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο, εκφραστηκαν στην ΓΣ, το βιντεο υπαρχει, περαν αυτου δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος επιπλεον σχολιασμου.

----------


## andreas

Μερικα πηγαν εδω
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14230
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14230

----------


## MAuVE

> Μερικα πηγαν εδω
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14230
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14230


Αυτό όμως _MAuλ***_  το ξέχασες εδώ.

Αλλά τα _σκουπίδια_ σε πειράξανε.

Ρε παιδιά, εσείς οι εικοσάρηδες.

Δεν έχετε ακούσει ότι οι νέοι ξεκινούν με υψηλά ιδανικά, αλλά όσο περνούν τα χρόνια συμβιβάζονται.

Πότε προλάβατε και συμβιβασθήκατε ; 

Στις 3 τάξεις του Γυμνασίου ;

----------


## mojiro

εσυ ποτε θα συμβιβαστεις με την ιδεα της εξελιξης του δικτιου ?

----------


## nantito

Νίκο σε κάνουν παρέα τα παιδάκια εδώ; Γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι δε σε παίζουν και εσύ συνεχίζεις να ασχολείσαι μαζί τους. Αφού δε σε θέλουν ούτε για συμμαθητή τους, ούτε για δάσκαλό τους, τί κάνεις εδώ;

----------


## mojiro

> Νίκο σε κάνουν παρέα τα παιδάκια εδώ; Γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι δε σε παίζουν και εσύ συνεχίζεις να ασχολείσαι μαζί τους. Αφού δε σε θέλουν ούτε για συμμαθητή τους, ούτε για δάσκαλό τους, τί κάνεις εδώ;


η μικρη ελενη καθεται και κλαιει...... που το θυμηθηκα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1cdr

Πολύ καλά κάνετε και τα λέτε έξω από τα δόντια , αλλά …….!!!!!
Αφήστε τις έχθρες τις αντιπαλότητες τις κόντρες κ.λ.π. 
εκ των προτέρων γνωρίζετε πως δεν λύνουν θέματα απεναντίας
δημιουργούν και ενδεχόμενος πολύ σοβαρά. 
Το θέμα εδώ όμως είναι άλλο …..Ξεφύγατε πολύ..
Επικεντρωθείτε σε αυτό που πραγματικά αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθείτε.
Διεκδικείστε με δυναμικούς αγώνες όχι με αγώνες από τον καναπέ τότε μόνο 
θα έρθει αποτέλεσμα.

Φιλικά

----------


## xaotikos

Που το ξεθαψες αυτό?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

χαχαχαχα ναι όντως  ::  


Νόμιζα ότι ήταν κλείδωμένο αυτό  ::

----------


## SpIdr

πολυ καλη συνεnνοηση μεσα στους 5ghz.gr  ::

----------


## socrates

Μάλλον θέλει κλείδωμα!

----------


## argi

Κλειδώνεται... (διάβασα τις τελευταίες δυο σελίδες και θυμήθηκα πράγματα που πολύ θα ήθελα να μην θυμάμαι...)

Αν κάποιος θέλει να ξεκλειδωθεί, ας στείλει pm...

@rg!

----------

